#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  serie cisco 2500 conf 2 link da mesma operadora

## sjp210220

ola estou com 2 circuito frame de 2 megas cada quero configurar ja ligei pedindo o
balanceamento de pacote

segue os ips

link1=wan 200.222.xxx.10 255.255.255.252
lan 200.222.xxx.11 255.255.255.252

link2=wan 200.222.xxx.50 255.255.255.252
lan 200.222.xxx.51 255.255.255.252

pool: 187.111.11.12/29

como devo proceder agradeço

----------


## ultralaser

amigo vc terá que solicitar q a sua operadora que fornece o link faça um balanceamento "multilink" na ponta dele e vc deverá fazer o mesmo procedimento no seu cisco, isso deverá ser feito por telefone com horario agendado, para não parar o link, e vc ja testa automaticamente qdo terminar, o processo é rapido

----------


## sjp210220

o balance ja esta feito falta so configurar nao e multilink ok

----------

